# kaya mo yan kid



## Seb_K

Hey guys,

What does "kaya mo yan kid" means ... The word "kid' is in English right?


----------



## MariadeManila

You're right Seb in the use of kid

"kaya mo yan!" = you can do it!

cheers!


----------



## Seb_K

Ohh, okay! 

Salamat po!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes that's right.  If said among peers it could mean buddy, chap.  But if an older person says it to a younger one, it means exactly the same as in English.


----------

